# Suggest a gaming laptop under 70,000rs.



## anikesh102 (Dec 28, 2012)

my budget is 60-70k... i m confused b/w samsung s03in and dell 14r turbo,15r turbo and 17r turbo(i5 one)... or any other laptop that i m not aware of...
i have to buy it in next 4 days....


----------



## deoxy (Dec 28, 2012)

anikesh102 said:


> my budget is 60-70k... i m confused b/w samsung s03in and dell 14r turbo,15r turbo and 17r turbo(i5 one)... or any other laptop that i m not aware of...
> i have to buy it in next 4 days....





go for so3in


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 28, 2012)

Get FHD version of 15r turbo, complete peace of mind with top notch performance. I'd prefer it over Samsung due to the obvious reason of reliability.


----------



## dsmarty (Dec 28, 2012)

Go for DELL. Samsung makes crappy machines.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 28, 2012)

if you are buying this machine for purely gaming purpose, get s03in. 

not that samsung makes crappy machines as someone said but between 15r turbo and s03in, personally i would go with 15r turbo.  
fhd screen is great but if you are buying this with only gaming in mind and didn't work on a full hd screen before, normal HD screen would do.



dsmarty said:


> Go for DELL. Samsung makes crappy machines.



countdown 3,2,1
s03 owners coming in..
go guys.


----------



## deoxy (Dec 28, 2012)

dsmarty said:


> Go for DELL. Samsung makes crappy machines.




well the situation is different in my hostel
5 of my frnds have had to change their dell se's
and it did take a while to do so


----------



## anikesh102 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks all of u for ur suggestions.... but now s03 isn't available.... so there is (s04 with i5 and gt650m ddr3) ...... and (dell 15r turbo with i7 and amd 7730m ddr3).... so pls suggest one of these.... i m really fed of reading reviews of all the laptops.... now i just want to buy 1... i m going to order one of these in two days(monday)... so pls  help....guys plzzzz......


----------



## Digital Fragger (Dec 29, 2012)

anikesh102 said:


> Thanks all of u for ur suggestions.... but now s03 isn't available.... so there is (s04 with i5 and gt650m ddr3) ...... and (dell 15r turbo with i7 and amd 7730m ddr3).... so pls suggest one of these.... i m really fed of reading reviews of all the laptops.... now i just want to buy 1... i m going to order one of these in two days(monday)... so pls  help....guys plzzzz......



both are great laptops. for gaming s03 is better than dell by some extent in terms of fps. both are mid level cards and if 650m is capable of playing a game fluently, 7730m would definitely do. buying this samsung machine has become a more or less of gamble after so many reports of dead pixels and high temperatures. anyways according to the owners, samsung customer support is pretty good. 

with dell, peace of mind is assured and the full hd screen is really pretty.  just make the final decision on your own and grab one of these.


----------



## KyleSforza (Dec 29, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Get FHD version of 15r turbo, complete peace of mind with top notch performance. I'd prefer it over Samsung due to the obvious reason of reliability.



What reliability are you talking about?


----------



## rider (Dec 29, 2012)

ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS G55VW

Tech Specs:
Display Size	15.6" Full HD (1920 x 1080)	
Processor	        Intel Core i7-3610QM (2.3GHz)	
Memory	        8GB DDR3	8GB DDR3
Graphics Card	NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 660M 2G GDDR5	
Storage	        500GB 7200RPM
Optical Drive	DL DVD±RW/CD-RW

Price would be around 1300 USD ship it from amazon.com. They have recently started shipping products to India.


----------



## anikesh102 (Dec 29, 2012)

it is definitely an awesome laptop but its much heavier(>>3.5kg) than 15r even 17r..... and there ll b many difficulties of international warranty and shipping problem and cost too.... so that is not an option.... i have almost made my mind for 15r turbo FHD if i didnt get sammy s03.....
and also will sammy s03 heatup much if i play max payne 3 for *5-6 hrs* or other high end games....  wht i think is that s03 heats up more than 15r so after a year it ll definitly detiriorate...correct me if i m wrong...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 29, 2012)

KyleSforza said:


> What reliability are you talking about?



Whether its brand reliability or specific model reliability, Dell "Inspiron" is ahead of Samsung "n550PSxxx". Stats say that, I don't.


----------



## SijuS (Dec 29, 2012)

rider said:


> ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS G55VW
> 
> Tech Specs:
> Display Size	15.6" Full HD (1920 x 1080)
> ...



Amazon ships to India? Any idea about the warranties and stuff?


----------



## rider (Dec 29, 2012)

SijuS said:


> Amazon ships to India? Any idea about the warranties and stuff?



Asus provide International warranty with their laptops so don't worry. Talk to amazon.com they will guide you as some sellers ships to India too.


----------



## anikesh102 (Dec 29, 2012)

rider said:


> Asus provide International warranty with their laptops so don't worry. Talk to amazon.com they will guide you as some sellers ships to India too.



In details its shown that "Shipping	Currently, item can be shipped only within the U.S."


----------



## rider (Dec 29, 2012)

anikesh102 said:


> In details its shown that "Shipping	Currently, item can be shipped only within the U.S."



There is not only a single seller. Many of them selling these laptops with different variants. You have to found a seller who will send this to India.

News Source: Amazon Offering Free Shipping to India for Purchases Above $125


----------



## SijuS (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah thanks for the info mate.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 21, 2013)

@Rider ! dude what about Custom duties?
10k +


----------



## nitheeshr (Feb 21, 2013)

yup.. and the price goes to 85k..


----------

